# ISO:High fiber/Bran bread or muffins?



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Help please. My best friends DH has started chemo for non Hodgkins Lymphoma. The medicine is causing constipation (as predicted). I have undertaken the task of supplying him with bran muffins/bread. I have the standard bran muffin recipe that keeps for weeks in the fridge, and have a bread recipe that has Fiber One in it. Also have some bar and cookie recipes.

Does anyone have any other tempting high fiber baked goods recipes? He has been struggling to get extra fiber in his diet. 

Thanks for any help.
Jill


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Not a bran recipe for you, but a couple suggestions: 

oatmeal, wheatena, etc. for breakfast (I like mine with yogurt) or granola yogurt & fruit.

I've seen bran sold in natural food stores that you just add to other things you make soups, stuffings for veggies, stews, etc. And of course you can add it to baked goods. Near as I can tell it is not meant to add any flavor, just bran. I would think it would work in various tea breads (pumpkin, banana, etc.)

Your friend might also consider dried fruits as well as fresh. Some such as prunes are notorious for the desired effect. I would think fruits such as figs with all its little seeds would also help (fig newtons if you want to bake.

May I also point out, though no question was posed about it, that ginger is supposed to be helpful in controlling nausea. Some nice fresh crystallized ginger and ginger tea, etc. might be worth a try. There are also recipes out there for ginger cookies and biscotti (I suppose you could also add some bran to them without ruining them.) 

I include a recipe for ginger biscotti. Unfortunately I'm not sure where it came from.

TRIPLE GINGER LOVERS' Biscotti:
This turns out a crumbly biscotti. Be sure to let cool before cutting. But the ginger seems to make it more moist.

1/4 cup almonds, toasted and cut

cream:
1/2 cup butter
1/4 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
2 Tbs molasses
2 eggs

combine:
2 1/4 cup flour
2 tsp ground ginger
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

2 Tbsp chopped fresh ginger root

2/3 cup finely chopped crystallized ginger

add dry ingredients to creamed mixture, mix til blended. Stir in fresh and crystallized ginger and nuts.

Bake 2 logs 325°f for 25 minutes .

Rebake slices 10 minutes, turning once.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

alexia, thanks for the info. I'm trying to provide things that will tempt him to eat in the morning..this seems to be the worst time for him. And I REALLY don't want my best friend baking for her hubby-trust me it's not pleasant! It's my way of being able to help also.

You know, it's the old "when all else fails...bake."


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

It's good to have friends like you in times of crisis. Fighting cancer is a long process, and I hope that your friend's husband will have success. This is a disease that afflicts the whole family.


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

These are REALLY, really good..esp. with dried cherries, and almond extract. I copied this from Fine Cooking Discussion board. As the recipe says, it keeps for 2 weeks in the refrig so you can have fresh muffins daily. The batter can be kept in the fridge for about 2 weeks. 

From Williams-Sonoma Brunch Entertaining book. 

b Oatmeal Bran Muffins with Raisins and Almonds makes about 18 muffins 

* 1/2 c. (2 1/2 oz.) slivered, blanched almonds (I used sliced almonds) 
* 1 c. (2 1/2 oz.) 100% Bran cereal 
* 1 c. (8 fl. oz.) boiling water 
* 1/2 c. (4 oz.) unsalted butter, room temperature 
* 1 1/2 c. (12 oz.) sugar 
* 2 c. (16 fl. oz.) buttermilk 
* 2 eggs, beaten 
* 1 tsp. almond extract (use pure, not the fake stuff) (you could also use orange extract, or vanilla if you prefer, but I love it with orange) 
* 2 c. (10 oz.) AP flour 
* 2 c. (5 oz.) All-Bran cereal 
* 1/2 c. (1 1/2 oz.) old-fashioned rolled oats 
* 2 1/2 tsp. BS 
* 1/2 tsp. salt 
* 3/4 c. (4 oz.) golden raisins (or dark raisins or dried cherries or dried blueberries - the dried blueberries are especially good, IMHO) 

Toast the almonds and set aside to cool. 
Combine the 100% Bran cereal and the boiling water and let stand until cool. Meanwhile, beat the sugar and butter together until light and fluffy, then add the buttermilk, eggs, extract, and the soaked cereal, beating well and scraping down the side of the bowl after each addition. Add the flour, All-Bran, oats, BS, and salt. Mix well. Fold in the raisins and almonds. Cover tightly and refrigerate for at least 2 hours, or up to 2 weeks.


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

:chef: 

Recipe : Bran Flax Muffins.....(yum)

1-1/2 cups All-purpose unbleached flour
3/4 cup Bob's Flaxseed Meal
3/4 cup Oat Bran
1 cup brown sugar
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp cinnamon
1-1/2 cups shredded carrots
2 peeled and shredded apples
1/2 cup raisins
1 cup chopped nuts
3/4 cup milk
2 beaten eggs
1 tsp vanilla


Mix together all dry ingredients 

Stir in carrots, apples, raisins and nuts

Combine milk, beaten eggs, vanilla

Add to dry ingredients, stir until moistened

DO NOT OVER MIX!

Fill muffin cups/tins 3/4 full and bake at 350F for 15-20 minutes

(very high in fiber and they taste great!)

:lips: :lips:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Try Amaranth.

Amaranth is:
-gluten free
-highly nutritious (balanced protein, naturally high in lysine, contains omega 3 and 6 fatty acids, high in fiber, high in calcium and iron, contains no saturated fat and is low in sodium)
-sugar free
-97% digestible
-Good with a wholesome, whole grain flavor

check out this website for info and recipes

http://www.nuworldamaranth.com/app/s...&category=2021


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Amongst high fiber foods are:

Black-eyed peas
Almonds
Prunes
Raspberries
Lima Beans
Pumpernickel bread

Here's a recipe using Amaranth from

_The Pleasures of Whole Grain Breads_, Beth Hensperger

Amaranth Seed Bread 
Makes two 9-by-5-inch loaves

3 ½ to 4 ¼ cups bread flour
1 ½ cups amaranth flour
1 ½ cups whole-wheat flour
2 tablespoons sesame seeds
2 tablespoons poppyseeds
1 tablespoon flax seeds
1 tablespoon toasted whole amaranth seeds (see page 22)
½ cup dry buttermilk powder
1 tablespoon (1 package) active dry yeast
1 tablespoon salt
2 ½ cups hot water (120ºF)
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1/3 cup dark molasses

1. In a large bowl using a whisk or in the bowl of a heavy-duty electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine 1 cup of the bread flour and the amaranth and whole-wheat flours, sesame, poppy, flax, and amaranth seeds, buttermilk powder, yeast, and salt. Add the hot water. Beat hard for about 2 minutes. Add the melted butter and molasses; beat 1 minute longer. Add the remaining bread flour, ½ cup at a time, beating on low speed until a soft, shaggy dough that just clears the sides of the bowl forms, switching to a wooden spoon when necessary if making by hand.

2. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface and knead until the dough is soft, sticky, and elastic and holds its shape, 1 to 3 minutes for a machine-mixed dough and 4 to 7 minutes for a hand-mixed dough, dusting with flour only 1 tablespoon at a time, just enough as needed to prevent sticking. Place in a lightly greased deep container, turn once to coat the top, and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise at room temperature until double in bulk, 1 ½ to 2 hours.

3. Grease the bottom and sides of two 9-by-5-inch loaf pans (I like to use terra-cotta pans). Turn the dough out onto a clean work surface and divide into 2 equal portions. Pat each portion into a rectangle and roll into a loaf shape. Place the loaves, seam side down, into the prepared pans. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let rise until the dough is puffy and about 1 inch above the rims of the pans, about 45 minutes.

4. About 20 minutes before baking, preheat an oven to 350ºF and position a rack in the center of the oven.

5. Using a sharp knife, make 3 diagonal slashes no more than ¼ inch deep down the top center of the loaf. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes, of until the tops are deep brown, the sides slightly contract from the pan, and the loaves sound hollow when tapped with your finger. Remove from the pans to cool on a rack.

Here's the Table of Contents

The Seed As Perfect Food
Bread-Making Basics
Ingredients
Kneading and Rising
Baking
Storing Bread
Grains and Recipes
Amaranth
Amaranth Seed Bread
Bread-Machine Amaranth Seed Bread
Oven-Baked Four-Grain English Muffins
Three-Grain Vanilla Waffles
Barley
Barley Buttermilk Bread
Bread-Machine Barley Buttermilk Bread
Barley Blueberry Muffins
Cinnamon-Raisin Barley Bread
Orange Barley Scones with Cranberries and Walnuts
Buckwheat
Molasses Buckwheat Bread
Buckwheat Bread with Cinnamon and Pecans
Bread-Machine Buckwheat Bread with Cinnamon and Pecans
Buckwheat Blini
Ti Couz Buckwheat Crêpes
Corn
Nondairy Corn Bread Muffins
Whole-Wheat New England Anadama Bread
Bread-Machine Whole-Wheat New England Anadama Bread
Blue Corn Crêpes
Zucchini Cornmeal Bread
Masa Biscuits
Millet
Sunflower Millet Health Bread
Bread-Machine Buckwheat-Millet Bread
Multigrain Sandwich Buns
Raspberry Millet Muffins
Oats
Overnight Sesame-Honey Oatmeal Bread
Bread-Machine Sesame-Honey Oatmeal Bread
Oaten Rolls with Herbs and Sun-Dried Tomatoes
Minnesota Oatmeal Egg Bread
Irish Oatmeal Soda Bread
Oat Bran Morning Muffins
Quinoa
Quinoa Whole-Wheat French Bread
Bread-Machine Quinoa Whole-Wheat French Bread
Quinoa Tortillas
Quinoa Double-Corn Bread
Orange Quinoa Muffins
Rice
Sour Cream Banana Bread
Harvest Bread
Rice Flour Focaccia with Olive Oil and Herbs
Bread-Machine Wehani Rice Bread
Smoked Gouda Biscuits
Rye
Sour Cream Rye
Fig-Pumpernickel Quick Bread
Bread-Machine Swedish Rye Bread
Steamed Rye and Maple Brown Bread
Rye Corn Bread with Sausage and Apples
Teff
Teff Honey-Egg Bread
Bread-Machine Teff Honey-Egg Bread
American Injera
Teff Spicebread
Wheat
Graham Biscuits
Sprouted Wheat Bread
Bread-Machine Sprouted Wheat Bread
Sesame Semolina Bread
Bread-Machine Sesame Semolina Bread
Kamut Baguettes
Bread-Machine Kamut Baguettes
Triticale Toasting Bread
Monastery of the Angels Brown Bread
Whole-Grain Spelt Egg Bread
Wild Rice
Wild Rice Bread with Sunflower Seeds
Bread-Machine Wild Rice Bread With Sunflower Seeds
Buckwheat Wild Rice Pancakes
Wild Rice Buttermilk Biscuits
Specialty Flours
Chestnut
Chestnut Bread with Hazelnuts
Bread-Machine Chestnut Bread with Hazelnuts
Chestnut Toasting Bread
Chickpea
Chickpea Muffins with Marmalade and Fromage Blanc
Niçoise Chickpea Pancakes
Potato
Potato Challah
Bread-Machine Potato Challah
Potato Country Bread
Soybean
Cornell Wonder Bread
Bread-Machine Cornell Wonder Bread
Green and Golden Biscuits
Bread-Machine Cracked-Soy Sandwich Bread
Mail-Order Granary
Index
Table of Equivalents

It's a great book that I recommend.


----------

